# CRS Water Conditioner



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

What water conditioner are you using to remineralize your water for CRS? I've been using Seachem Replenish, but they don't seem to love it.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

ilam said:


> What water conditioner are you using to remineralize your water for CRS? I've been using Seachem Replenish, but they don't seem to love it.


I use cichlid buffer and mosura mineral plus.


----------

